# 8 week old rabbit



## Noirberrie (May 16, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Im a new rabbit owner

He is 8 weeks old.

Each site i visit has a different story on what to feed a rabbit

Im goin shopping for food tomorrow (he has been on the hay the breeder gave me since i got him 2 days ago)

Can someone tell me straight up what i should buy?

Hay-Timothy Hay or Orchard Grass or Oat

Pellets 1/8 cup pellets per 4 pounds of weight.

Until 8 months old? and they dont require pellets in adulthood?

And fresh vegies

Kale/green/red leaf lettuce/bok choy/broccoli/Collard greens and parsley

I plan to give him a cup a day of 3 of them mixed up

Does this sound ok?

thanks guys and gals


----------



## MyBunnyTotoro (May 16, 2012)

Hello; I am new to bunny ownership as well, but have been doing a little bit of research and have received advice from fellow bunny owners on this forum and others. According to many bunny owners, it is recommended to do a young bunny pellet food and give an unlimited amount until they are slightly older (then you switch to 1/8 to 1/4 cup of pellets per 4lbs of bunny). Also, apparently many people have been recommended alfalfa hay for baby bunnies and then later transition them to timothy.

I use Oxbow Young Rabbit Pellets and my bunny has been doing really well with it. Also, many people recommend waiting to give vegetables until they are older (at least 4-6 months in age), since it can cause gastrointestinal upset. When you do start giving vegetables, introduce them to one type at a time and do it slowly. I didn't know this before, but many people have told me that bunnies can get very sick from gas buildup. When your bunny gets older, you can increase the veggies, but it's still good to give limited pellets to ensure they are receiving the proper vitamins.

I would definitely wait for other more experienced bunny owners to give their opinions, but hopefully this helps you some! Good luck with the new bunny and post pictures soon!


----------



## fuzz16 (May 16, 2012)

Alfslfa based pellets, no soy or corn in ingredients. Judt prllrts, no fancy colored bits. 

I buy in bulk, use rabbit chow show formula, but everyone has different opinions.

No veggies or fruits till 6idh months snd start slow. Free feed pellets and always free feed hay


----------



## melbaby80 (May 16, 2012)

I did my own research first about what to feed before I came to the forums. However, I learned more here then anywhere else. My rabbits are 3 months old and I free feed alfalfa based pellets. Since I am feeding alfalfa based pellets, I give them timothy hay or orchard grass which is available all day long to them. I also give them a veggie treat every other day which they do great on. 

Here is a page I had used for my feeding guide which is also good for telling you how much of what is good and what veggies and fruits are okay.

http://www.sandiegorabbits.org/diet/foods.html


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 16, 2012)

We gave ours alfalfa pellets and alfalfa till they were six months and then went to a timothy pellet and orchard grass--less dust and not nearly the allergy trigger that Timothy is. Started veggies at 4 months. They still got pellets after 6 months, just not as much as they were done growing. Their feedings consist more of Orchard grass with no limit and veggies in the morning and night. Now on to the important subject, PICTURES!!!


----------



## melbaby80 (May 17, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> We gave ours alfalfa pellets and alfalfa till they were six months and then went to a timothy pellet and orchard grass--less dust and not nearly the allergy trigger that Timothy is. Started veggies at 4 months. They still got pellets after 6 months, just not as much as they were done growing. Their feedings consist more of Orchard grass with no limit and veggies in the morning and night. Now on to the important subject, PICTURES!!!


I second the picture demand! :biggrin2:


----------



## Noirberrie (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone

I apreciate it


----------



## ZRabbits (May 18, 2012)

Welcome to RO! 

Alfalfa pellets til 7-8 months, then gradually change to timothy pellets for the rest of their lives. Timothy hay all the time. You can get orchard grass as well for a variety. Alfalfa hay is a no-no after 7 months because it's like candy and puts on weight. 

Definitely need pics of your sweet bundle. 

K


----------

